# Lighting upgrade question



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank and have some live plants. I have tried different types some work some dont. I have just the lighting that came with my tank so I am sure that hurts a lot. Anyways, I went to my LFS and they suggested the hagen T5, double bulb. They really seem to suggest them (I think it is the only lighting they carry) and have them on all their stuff where there are plants. After looking online this seems like one of the best systems. What are everyones thoughts. Also with it being a lot brighter will that affect my fish any? I have plenty of hiding places and I don't think any of my fish but my pleco really will mind. My other fish are barbs, rainbow shark, catfish, and flying foxes. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

it all depends on your plants and what they require it gets expensive to up grade lights so i stick with low light plants im useing a bulb i got from lowes 48 inch f40t12 flor. bulb it is working great for me. AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community. this place you can go to and under plants they have a low light plant section with pic of them and thats how im buying my plants i wrote them down and starting to hit up lfs for those plants i liked i am still useing my stock hood and my fish dont seem to be bothered at all by that set up


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

For around $20 you can pick up a T-8 fluorescent fixture with an electronic ballast that will likely fit the length of the tank very nicely. It will give you about double the light that you get from a typical aquarium hood for the same tank. The T-5 option is fine if you have the cash for it. Another option is a retrofit kit from a place like AHSupply.com.


----------



## jerrym (Apr 29, 2009)

i got a 2x54 48" light used for free helped a guy out tearing down a salt water tank and help move some of it. ill keep that in mind for my other tank when im ready for that one


----------

